# day 2



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good luck today guys and gals. looks like it will be drier. come on 10 point


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Good luck to you too. I'll take anything at this point. doe or buck.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I did take anything. A doe. LOL Hope everyone filled a tag today.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

congrats. we did not see a thing. 3 of us and not one thing.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i got in the woods about 7 and at about 9 i had a bunch of idiots drive the holler my stand was in so needless to say i got down took my stand down went to my buddies place told him that there was ppl on his land and we went chased them out so then we went to his moms place put the stands back up but still didnt see nothing so about 3 we decided to drive a holler on his moms property and he go a 12 pointer....so its him 1 me nothing


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=78789


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this morning i saw a doe moving west down a trail at a pretty good click about 50 yards away, but she didnt respond to my call, so i let her go without a shot. about 5 minutes later, she comes running full steam ahead down the same path in the opposite direction. i knew 3 weekend warriors were east of me(talked to them in the parking lot before daylight to find where they would be) and she was running right at them. 2 minutes later it was confirmed with 9 quick blast.. i bet she ran even faster after their firestorm. hehehe. i knew they would shoot at her, no doubt about it.. nothing for me this morning but that bit of excitement. this evening i went back out and boy oh boy, WHAT A RIDE. i like to hunt high, with the wind blowing my stand was ROCKIN!! it was like a ride at cedar point. no picture of deer, so ill post one of my stand. back out in the morning.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

man, all these stories are making me have a real hard case of cabin fever. this is the first season (since i was 13 years old) that i'm not able to get out and do any deerhunting. well, any hunting this year it seems. the photo by ezbite really looks good about now. i am enjoying the stories folks. keep them coming.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree...I can't get out until Friday, so the stories are really juicing me up for the weekend! Keep them coming boys!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

If i read that right opening day was 20,000 deer less than last year, thats not so good

I went out yesterday from 5:30am-5:30 pm

Shots heard-5
Shots taken-Zero
Deer seen -Zero 

Man this sucks


----------

